# Avian x or GHG full body snows



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok guys I need a little input on the avians and GHG fullbody snows. I'm looking to buy about ten dozen, what are some pros and cons of these decoys? which ones seem to hold up better?


----------



## KimJ.Miller (Nov 5, 2010)

Have owned/tried them all. Go with Avian because of the UV Vision paint, body is more solid, heavier feather texture and easier to place on stake. 90 percent of Snow goose hunters have no idea how white and reflective UV paint is. I am on there waiting list for Snows so you better call them if you decide on them. I have a friend in Iowa who has 300 new FB GHG he wants to sell. Contact me if interested.


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

Someone took the bait on UV. :rollin:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Avian, they come with UV and they are more durable.


----------



## Chaz Lyle (Jan 31, 2013)

I personally like the NEW Avery's, but it's hard saying how long they'll be around. The Avian's are a great decoy though. I haven't personally hunted over them, but I've seen them plenty of times. They look good and are as capable of doing the job as any decoy. As far as the UV paint, I won't knock it but I'll say this. PLENTY of 100+ bird days are tallied up each year across the Midwest and on the East Coast for snows, and the on majority of those hunts, I'm sure, UV painted decoys are/were not used.

I also think $300+ per dozen is steep for brand new decoys, especially when they aren't readily available for purchase. I would steer clear from the old style Avery snows as you'll spend more time screwing on heads than actually setting the spread, but over the last three years I haven't had a single one-piece new-style Avery bust on me.

I'll put it this way, if someone gave me 10 dozen new Avian's, I sure wouldn't turn them down. But they aren't personally my first choice. Just my opinion though. Good luck this Spring!


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for sharing your thoughts and experiences between the two, I think i'm going to buy a few of the sample avains and try them out and see how they hold up etc. But I like the price tag on the GHG much better!


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Remember the Ronco ad? Set it and forget it. The Avians set twice as fast as the avery. Jus my 2c. Avery somewhat more movement. Both move great.


----------



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry to jump the thread but figured I'd throw Dakota snows into this as I plan to buy 10-30dz FB's for this fall - has anyone ran all three brands & are the Dakota's any better/worse or are all three decoys a horse a piece for movement? I look at decoy movement before paint/paint schemes on fullbodies - what brand moves best in a 5-15mph wind?

Anybody reading this that's looking to sell their FB spread feel free to PM me.
Thanks


----------



## Iowa 69 (Mar 12, 2012)

whiterocks and don't look back!!!iowa


----------

